# So...nibbling their droppings is normal, right?



## Morris60 (Sep 9, 2021)

Every now and then I catch them nibbling at their own droppings. I do what I can to pick it off the bars, perches, and anything else with a wooden skewer so they fall into the litter, but of course I can't get everything all the time.
admit card sarkari naukri


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Some birds will do this, what does their diet consist of?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Because budgies have very short alimentary canals they often cannot digest some of the complex vitamins and minerals which is why they MUST be supplied with a nutritious and healthy diet. 

A Healthy Diet for your Budgie
Quality Seed Mix
CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses
Safe Foods for Budgies
The Truth about GRIT

Budgies in captivity should be given a completely nutritious diet 
They should get adequate nutrition from the mixture of seed, pellets, vegetables, calcium blocks AND mineral blocks 
If a budgie is getting adequate nutrition in its diet, it will not resort to eating its own droppings to survive.

Additionally, cages should be cleaned every day. This means changing the paper on the bottom grate, wiping down all perches and toys, and providing fresh water.

Diet and Hygiene are extremely important for a budgie's health and well-being.*


----------

